# can you reccommend books?



## rachel

I'm interested in reading books about karate  and the martial arts. Can anyone reccommend some good authors and books?  Some good martial artists to read up on? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Elfan

What kind of books are you looking for? Biographies? history? technicle stuf?  Some specific art or "everything"?


----------



## rachel

I study chinese kempo. So karate is mainly what I'm interested in. Biographies are good. Technical. I'm really interested in all aspects of it. i would enjoy reading biographies but books about techniques are good too.


----------



## Elfan

I don't study Chinese Kenpo so I woudn't know of any good technicle stuf. You might find these interesting:

Karate-Do: My Way of Life  - Biography of the man who brought Shotokan karate to Japan

Comprehensive Asian Fighting Arts - Just what the title says.  A thoughough discription and history of Asian Fighting arts

Zen in the Martial Arts  - Popular book of short stories based on the author's training with a number of prominant martial artistis.


----------



## rachel

Thank You for your help.


----------



## TragicHero

I don't study Karate-Do either (well, I don't study it as my *martial art*, but I do read about it a lot.. <g>), but I *have* read all three of the books mentioned above, and they are *all* excellent. 

I especially endorse "Zen In the Martla Arts", it should be required reading for all martial *artists* (as opposed to just *fighters* -- if you want your practice to overflow into your everyday life, you have to grasp the sort of ideas this book espouses, IMHO).


----------



## rachel

Zen in the martial arts sounds good. I'll pick a copy up. Thanks.


----------



## jfarnsworth

I think Mr. Conatser has a book called Secrets of Chinese Karate. I've personally not read it but Mr. Hatfield makes references to the book from time to time in class. Rachel, maybe you could ask or bring some life back to an old thread in the kenpo section.


----------



## Samurai

SECRETS OF CHINESE KARATE is one of Ed Parker's early books.  Very basic information presented.  Many libraies have it.


One of the BEST Karate books I have seen from a technique point of view is called *The Heart of Karate-Do* by Shigeru Egami.
He is the current head of the Shotokan group I believe.

CLICK HERE FOR THE BOOK 

Another book that every martial artist should read is 


*The Tao of Jeet Kune Do* by some guy nobody ever heard of.  I think his name is Bruce Lee.

CLICK HERE FOR THE BOOK

Thanks
jeremy bays


----------



## Cryozombie

"Living the Martial Way" by Forrest Morgan


----------



## Elfan

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *"Living the Martial Way" by Forrest Morgan *



Review/discusion here:

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4429


----------



## rachel

I just picked up my copy of "zen in the martial arts". I can't wait to read it. It looks good. Thanks.


----------



## Zujitsuka

Here are three of my favorites:

EFFORTLESS COMBAT THROWS, by Tim Cartmell

INDONESIAN FIGHTING FUNDAMENTALS, by Bob Orlando

THE MARTIAL ARTIST'S BOOK OF FIVE RINGS, by Stephen Kaufman

Enjoy!


----------



## Cthulhu

I don't recommend Kaufman's The Martial Artist's Book of Five Rings.  When compared to other translations, some of the text just doesn't seem quite right and I have it on good authority that a lot of the translation is just plain wrong.  I own the book, but have since lost it in my garage and I don't plan on wasting any time looking for it.  If you are interested in Miyamoto Musashi's work, I'd recommend a more general translation (pretty much any but Kaufman's).

Cthulhu


----------



## Jill666

I also have Kaufmann, and felt like it was missing something. 

There are many translations, some for businessmen (they actually say stuff like success on the jacket). *shudder*

Can someone recommend a good through translation?


----------



## Jill666

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *"Living the Martial Way" by Forrest Morgan *



I thouroughly enjoyed this book, and read it through. You will get some odd looks on the subway   or at work. Which is a nice bonus. 

Oh, that reminds me, I am interested in our pagan friends' reviews of "the Wiccan Warrior" by Kerr Cuhulain. He's a cop, martial artist, wiccan, and examines the warrior archetype (as the jacket says).


----------



## moromoro

go to your local second hand or antique bookstore and buy out of print books

i have over 100 old MA books

i mainly collect old how to boxing books, and also old judo, jujutsu text, anything that is old


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *I also have Kaufmann, and felt like it was missing something.
> 
> There are many translations, some for businessmen (they actually say stuff like success on the jacket). *shudder*
> 
> Can someone recommend a good through translation? *


Try Thomas Cleary's translation.  It also contains a translation of Yagyu's Heihokadensho.:asian: 

Trying to avoid life's potholes,
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## Jill666

Funny that you replied now. Just the other day in Taijutsu class, my cousin paraphrased from the Five Rings to illustrate a point. When I asked him what translation he favored, he answered he read three different ones to get a fuller sense of what Mushashi was saying. 

I thought this was an excellent approach- if you have the time to do it. I don't.  :shrug: 

Must be nice to be rich.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

I might be rich if I didn't spend so much on books. 

Trying to avoid life's potholes,
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## Jay Bell

_Daito-ryu Aikijujutsu, Conversations with Daito-ryu Masters_ by Stanley Pranin.  Great read!


----------



## Dan Anderson

Nobody has mentioned any books on sparring so if you go to
http://www.danandersonkarate.com/store/index.html you'll find _American Freestyle Karate_ and _Fighting Tactics & Strategies,_ a couple of books on sparring I wrote along with a couple of books on Modern Arnis.  Enjoy!

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## stickarts

zen in the martial arts is good reading! enjoy!


----------



## jkn75

If you can find it, _The Way of the Warrior_ by Howard Reid is a good book. Another excellent book is _Essential Anatomy for Healing and Martial Arts_ by Marc Tedeschi


----------



## arnisador

> _Originally posted by rachel _
> *Zen in the martial arts sounds good. I'll pick a copy up. *



That was a favorite of mine. Have you read it yet?

Any other recommendations, anyone?


----------



## Black Bear

Strong On Defense by Sanford Strong and The Gift of Fear by Gavin DeBecker are musts for martial artists who would like to teach self-defense. 

I'm also a fan of Kirik Jenness's "Fighter's Notebook". Unlike a video, you can take it with you to the mat. Unlike a DVD, you won't accidentally roll onto your laptop, destroying it.


----------



## Patrick Skerry

Yes please read: The History of Jon Bluming: From Street Punk to 10th Dan (c. 2000) by Sensei Jon Bluming.  

A very interesting look at the development of martial arts in the West just after WWII.


----------



## Gin-Gin

Hello,

I have two recommendations: one is a book from a particular system, and the other is a general reference book for Martial Arts (since I'm not sure which you would prefer). First, I would like to recommend Ed Parker's "Infinite Insights into Kenpo, Vol. I: Mental Stimulation." It has a little bit of everything: a brief general history of martial arts, Mr. Parker's philosophy of the Art (which you may or may not agree with), his arguments for people taking martial arts, and his explanation of some of Bruce Lee's most misunderstood quotes [since Bruce Lee stayed at Mr. Parker's house for a while and they were friends until Lee's death]. It usually costs around $20 or less, and can be purchased at most American Kenpo schools or on the Internet from Amazon.com or martialartsmart.com. 

However, if you want to read a general reference book, "The Original Martial Arts Encyclopedia" by Emil Farkas and John Corcoran is a good overview of the various martial arts, their traditions/philosophy, their history, and Who's Who (pioneers, famous tournament fighters, etc.). The copy I have is dated from 1992 or 1993. I'm not sure if it's still in print or not, but you might call your local library, various bookstores, and/or search the Internet to see who might sell it. 

Respectfully,
Gin-Gin :asian:


----------



## arnisador

I came across this book at Barnes and Noble the other day:
Fighting Science: The Laws of Physics for Martial Artists
 by Martina Sprague. It intrigued me, but the more I looked at it the less impressed I was. Is anyone familiar with this book? I'd like to read a solid book on the subject, but I'm not convinced that this is one.


----------



## ed-swckf

arnisador said:
			
		

> That was a favorite of mine. Have you read it yet?
> 
> Any other recommendations, anyone?


Also a favourite of mine.

I will recomend "the unfettered mind" by Takuan soho


----------



## The Kai

arnisador said:
			
		

> I came across this book at Barnes and Noble the other day:
> Fighting Science: The Laws of Physics for Martial Artists
> by Martina Sprague. It intrigued me, but the more I looked at it the less impressed I was. Is anyone familiar with this book? I'd like to read a solid book on the subject, but I'm not convinced that this is one.


I've paged through this book at the bookstore-definatly not a keeper.  However i did read a book called Shotokan's secret by Bruce Clayton good read, informative


----------



## JAMJTX

rachel said:
			
		

> So karate is mainly what I'm interested in


Try Shihan Te: The Bunkai of Karate Kata by Darrell Craig and Paul Anderson

Without going into specifics of styles it examines the commonalities found in Japanese/Okinawan Kata and teaches you how to understand the applications.
Because so much of what is known as "kenpo" in the U.S. is dreived from the Okinawan Karate that was introduced to Hawaii in the 1930's it is also relevant to what you study.


----------



## Ronin Moose

I recommend anything written by Loren W. Christensen.  He has several titles published on martial arts training, and everyone I know who has read his work loves it.  His direct link is:

http://www.aracnet.com/~lwc123/

-Garry


----------

